# Why Optima Yellow tops?



## gromm (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm new not just to the forums, but to EV conversions in general... I'm in the planning stages of doing my first conversion with a Geo conversion kit

I see a lot of EV conversions that use Optima Yellow Top batteries in them, so my guess is that either people are using them a lot because everyone else uses them a lot, or there's something special about them.

But at the same time, I can find other batteries that are simultaneously cheaper and rated at higher capacities (at least 33% in the examples I provided), so I have to wonder what's up there. Do the Optimas last longer than other AGM type batteries, or is it just a brand that's well known and quality is assumed?


----------



## ohio (Jul 25, 2007)

i like my ps batts


----------



## KDas (Sep 27, 2007)

gromm said:


> I see a lot of EV conversions that use Optima Yellow Top batteries in them, so my guess is that either people are using them a lot because everyone else uses them a lot, or there's something special about them.


Hi,

As I know Optima batteries have special construction (roll type electrodes) which allow put/get huge currents to/from them. It means fast recharge, easy recuperation and heavy ratings. And of course deep cycle (till 20%) without significant influence on life time.

Regards,
KDas.


----------

